# What breed is my Ruby?



## Basil24 (Jun 5, 2010)

Ruby was a rescue rabbit so I have never known, just an idea. I had just assumed that she was a dutch cross or something. She's about 6 pounds.





I was just told that she might be a Harlequin something?
Her vet doesn't know what breed she is either.

Thanks


----------



## Lishka (Jun 5, 2010)

Yep, she is a harlequin something... lol! She may be a purebred harlequin because marked breeds that are not show quality sometimes end up in the rescue arena. How old is she?
Shes a cutie!


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow I was not expecting a pure bred! She's 2 1/2 years old.
I don't think I'd put her in a show anyways haha
She's just my baby


----------



## Lishka (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, if she is purebred, her ears LOOK a smidge short, could be the pic, and her markings are not clean... BUT I am not a harle person.. I do woolies.. but anyway, that's my guess, and I wouldn't show her either... If she is a happy pet bunny.. then she is a lucky girl!!:adorable:


----------



## luvthempigs (Jun 5, 2010)

I think she is adorable! I just love her markings :heartbeat:


----------



## Lishka (Jun 5, 2010)

Awww... I didn't mean her markings are bad.. :foreheadsmack:
I just meant that for show quality.. but she is pretty. :bunnyheart


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 5, 2010)

Well thank you guys for your help! At least now I know!
Her coloring is one of the reasons why I chose her:bunnybutt:


----------



## Tessie (Jun 5, 2010)

She is very pretty, it's all about love :bunnyheartyou are both lucky.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jun 5, 2010)

She definitely has harlequin coloring.

There is a Harlequin breed, and all Harlequin rabbits have this coloring. However, the coloring also exists in some other breeds. So it's a far stretch to assume she's purebred based on coloring- or that she is even part Harlequin (the breed).

How much does she weigh?


----------



## Violet Crumble (Jun 6, 2010)

If she is a Harli (breed) then she is on the small side. Does not make minumum weight for the typical adult for that breed.

Coloring/pattern is often the only consideration people make in deciding what breed their rabbit is. The truth is, that with either deliberate or careless breeding practices, you can put just about any coloring and/or pattern on any breed of rabbit. She may very well be part Dutch. He type (body shape) looks like a Dutch and her weight is not far from the norm for the breed.

She may very well be purebred Harli but I would not be suprised if the was actually a Dutch with crazy coloring (there ARE harlequin Dutch but they have traditional Dutch markings). She might also be a Dutch/Harlequin mix (two different breeds).


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 6, 2010)

Ruby looks a lot like my Morgan, whom I call a Harlequin/Dutch mix .


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 6, 2010)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Ruby looks a lot like my Morgan, whom I call a Harlequin/Dutch mix .


You are absolutely right! I saw his picture on your blog and his face straight on, is almost identical! Just different coloring.


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 6, 2010)

*OakRidgeRabbits wrote: *


> She definitely has harlequin coloring.
> 
> There is a Harlequin breed, and all Harlequin rabbits have this coloring. However, the coloring also exists in some other breeds. So it's a far stretch to assume she's purebred based on coloring- or that she is even part Harlequin (the breed).
> 
> How much does she weigh?


She's about 6 pounds


----------



## luvthempigs (Jun 6, 2010)

*Lishka wrote: *


> Awww... I didn't mean her markings are bad.. :foreheadsmack:
> I just meant that for show quality.. but she is pretty. :bunnyheart


No worries Allison, I wasn't saying that because of your comment. I was just saying that I love her markings


----------



## Lishka (Jun 6, 2010)

Do Dutch normally have a discernible dewlap?? I didn't thnk they did. But I don't know much about them.


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 6, 2010)

Well I was concerned about her dewlap, but she isn't spayed yet and she's not the skinniest little bun! So for that argument, I guess it's a reflection on not being fixed yet and her weight. 

:bunnybutt:


----------



## Lishka (Jun 6, 2010)

Some breeds have a larger dewlap than others. If you look at pics of harles, they do have a dewlap.


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Jun 6, 2010)

*Lishka wrote: *


> Do Dutch normally have a discernible dewlap?? I didn't thnk they did. But I don't know much about them.


Yes they can. I have 2 dutch does witht them


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks like a Haralquin!


----------



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (Jun 6, 2010)

Definatly looks like a Japanese Harlequin going on there. 
Her body and size dont match up however.
I'd say pet quality considering her markings arent very clean. 
But she sure is cute!!!

I just so happen to breed Harli's. =]


----------



## dixonsrabbitry1 (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks like she may have some harlequin mini rex in her too.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jun 7, 2010)

Harlie dwarf mix possibly. the shorter ears and what not


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 7, 2010)

Well what ever she is, I'm proud to call her mine! 
Thank you everyone for you input! 
It's kind of exciting to think of all the different breeds that could be in her.

Desi, just wondering what the difference is between a regular harlequin and a japanese one? 

Tina :bunnybutt:


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Jun 7, 2010)

There isn't, I believe. I'm pretty sure "standard" harli is japanese. There's also magpie, which is the color mixed with white.


----------



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (Jun 7, 2010)

*Basil24 wrote: *


> Well what ever she is, I'm proud to call her mine!
> Thank you everyone for you input!
> It's kind of exciting to think of all the different breeds that could be in her.
> 
> ...





Tina, 

The two types:

Japanese Harlequins have a base color of Orange with Black, Chocolate, Lilac,or Blue markings.

Magpie Harlequins have a base color of White with Black, Chocolate, Lilac,or Blue markings.

The only thing different about them are the colors, body type and the way they are judged are exactly the same. There are also different types of markings, Bars or Bands which can appear in either type.


When buying a Harlequin Breedyou either end up with a Magpie Harlequin or a Japanese Harlequin. You will never get just a Harlequin in the Harlequin breed. If that makes sense. :?

However, In Dutch, Lops, ect. They can come in a harlequin color. They however, dont refer to them as magpies or japanese.


Shouldnt as me these types of questions.. I get carried away! LoL


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Desi!
But what if she has a white underbelly? 
I guess it's in the mix. Haha

Tina :bunnybutt:


----------



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (Jun 7, 2010)

Yep. Probably in the mix. However if you do bad breeding you'll get a Japanese/Magpie mix. Mainly they'll just have two base colors instead of one. Which isn't showable. 

Desi


----------



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (Jun 7, 2010)

Yikes. I shouldn't say bad breeding. What I ment to say was when you cross a Japanese and a Magpie sometimes you get Japanese Harlequins with white and black markings. 

Man. I talk to much. lol 
I'm sure my Buns would second that. =]


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 7, 2010)

Haha No worries Desi!
I'm still learning a lot about all the different breeds 


Tina :bunnybutt:


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 7, 2010)

Okay so I have looked up a few things, and I think it's safe to say that she's a blue japanese harlequin likely crossed with a dutch. 
If she is a pure bred her ears are not up to standard for showing (not long enough). 
Which could explain why she was in a rescue for adoption.

Tina :bunnybutt:


----------



## Lishka (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, whatever she is, she sure is a cutie pie!!


----------



## Basil24 (Jun 8, 2010)

Ruby thanks you! 

Tina :bunnybutt:


----------



## Karlie (Jun 8, 2010)

My guess would be some type of Min Rex cross, to be honest. She dosn't look to have the fur but her size and build look like MR type. This is just a guess though. Very gorgous rabbit!


----------

